# Tokyo Orchid Dome - A few photos.



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2016)

Tokyo Orchid Nursery's sales area.









Wossner Black Wings





Woosner Favourite - Gold Medal





Emerald Future 'Galaxy' Grand Champion






image hosting services


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2016)

picture share


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2016)

Giant Knight 'White Castle'






















image ru


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice! Digging on the Angel Hair and Woosner Favorite. Jaw droppers.


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2016)

Excellent!!!


----------



## paphioland (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 14, 2016)

More pics. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978.1073741932.100001096676459&type=3&theater


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow. Thanks a bunch for these close ups. Like them all but especially the fairrie and the Angel Hair.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 14, 2016)

Drooling over some of those complex paphs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimspaphs (Feb 14, 2016)

as good as it gets---fantastic.


----------



## fibre (Feb 14, 2016)

You guys are great! Thanks for all these fantastic photos!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures. 
I would love to have two of those pink bulldogs and white one in the first picture. 
Do you remember the price of the white one?
I wonder if they are still in the range of $1,000?

Can't wait for my Wössner Favourite to bloom! 
That is super!

Nice chunky armeniacum!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 14, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2016)

OMG!!! Paradise of Eden for Paph lovers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Nice show.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the photos. I hope to attend this show someday....


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wonder if they are still in the range of $1,000?
> 
> !



the 'top-shelf' plants are closer to $3-5K


----------



## emydura (Feb 15, 2016)

WOW. Some amazing stuff there. The dorsal on that Wossner Black Wings is incredible. The armeniacum is the best I have ever seen. The shape is perfection. The fairrieanum isn't bad either.

In the first photo there are a whole lot of roths on the side wall. Did you get a good photo of that?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2016)

emydura said:


> WOW. Some amazing stuff there. The dorsal on that Wossner Black Wings is incredible. The armeniacum is the best I have ever seen. The shape is perfection. The fairrieanum isn't bad either.
> 
> In the first photo there are a whole lot of roths on the side wall. Did you get a good photo of that?



Dozens.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> the 'top-shelf' plants are closer to $3-5K



Ok, now I see the price on some of them.
Yikes!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Ok, now I see the price on some of them.
> Yikes!



But they are of exceptional quality and potential


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2016)

free image hosting


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2016)

Great photos! Thanks for posting!

I want that armeniacum so bad!!!! So, John C, when do you think you'll have selfings available?


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 15, 2016)

I did buy it along with another one almost as good. Sibbed them in my hotel room. So we will see. 
Given my investment, I am eager to sell divisions when the arise.
JC



John M said:


> Great photos! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I want that armeniacum so bad!!!! So, John C, when do you think you'll have selfings available?


----------



## John M (Feb 16, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> I did buy it along with another one almost as good. Sibbed them in my hotel room. So we will see.
> Given my investment, I am eager to sell divisions when the arise.
> JC



Excellent! 'Glad to know that you sibbed this clone with another good clone. 'Hope you get lots of good seed to sow! After the computer upgrades, I'd better start my armeniacum division savings fund!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> I did buy it along with another one almost as good. Sibbed them in my hotel room.
> JC



Kinky... In a specialty fantasy hotel room?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> But they are of exceptional quality and potential



I see that they are good but not sure about the price. lol
Some on the lower shelve look amazing. 

The micranthum album is over 2,000 usd!!!
It's not even in bloom it looks like, so the quality is not known.
But then I guess it is dividion of a plant whose flower is shown in the picture. 
Then it makes a little more sense.


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2016)

Roth Darth Vader is awesome...love the dark color and petals...


----------



## cattmad (Feb 16, 2016)

It was very nice to see in flower in real life. That whole cross has similar dark petals


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2016)

I can only imagine! If i recall 'Bion' is one of the older clones. I seem to remember a pic of it but the only pic i could find on the net is this pic of Bion x Charles E....this is old school but still very nice in my eyes.

http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~PAPHIO-IN-OKINAWA/BiosPaph22006.htm


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2016)

Justin said:


> I can only imagine! If i recall 'Bion' is one of the older clones. I seem to remember a pic of it but the only pic i could find on the net is this pic of Bion x Charles E....this is old school but still very nice in my eyes.
> 
> http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~PAPHIO-IN-OKINAWA/BiosPaph22006.htm



Here you go Justin. The petals look dark in this clone. 

Brad - did Machan discuss any future direction with this breeding? It all looks pretty exciting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2016)

David, he wants 'black' petals. They will be stunning.


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the pic...very nice. Exciting stuff...just when you think it couldnt get any better


----------



## paphioland (Feb 16, 2016)

Justin said:


> Thanks for the pic...very nice. Exciting stuff...just when you think it couldnt get any better



I personally would prefer distinct dark thick stripes that run all the way to the petal base. After that solid petals would be preferable to non distinct dark striping.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


>



This is why paph growers will never be rich... :sob: :sob: :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2016)

...and neither will be Paph collectors!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome pics.

Love the Pink Bandit and Angel Hair...

...heck, I love them all.

Thanks for posting.


----------

